# Flatbed Truck For Rigged Raft



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

I take my raft off my trailer to clean it and apply 303 every year. Well, not exactly. I take the frame off and clean it on the trailer, but I do flip it over. 



Can I assume you will be storing rolled but just want a way to haul it rigged to the river? Assemble the tubes on the truck and strap the frame on. Easy. Easier than a raft perhaps. If you're thinking about a flatbed to leave the raft on, you could store a trailer in the same place you'd store the truck, no?


Depends on the ramp. Dumping your differential in the water can lead to some issues, but could work. 



Good luck!


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

That would be a big truck for a long enough flatbed that would take a 16 ft'r. I've thought of a flatbed with a cage for securing gear and a lumber style rack on top for a rigged raft. (similar to a rafting company rig). I would guess a power winch and rollers on the back would work without having six guides and customers to help load.....


----------



## u2metoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Will Amette said:


> If you're thinking about a flatbed to leave the raft on, you could store a trailer in the same place you'd store the truck, no?
> 
> 
> Depends on the ramp. Dumping your differential in the water can lead to some issues, but could work.



Good question about clarifying the difference about storing a trailer vs a truck. I asked the complex about leaving a trailer, and they said no. That when I thought of a well I could keep an extra car, and fly under the radar. I would generally rig and de-rig at home, and store the raft in my garage. 

Thanks for voicing the concern about the about the differential. I also was concerned about having the exhaust fully submerged when driving in and out.


----------



## u2metoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Aerocam said:


> That would be a big truck for a long enough flatbed that would take a 16 ft'r.
> 
> I would guess a power winch and rollers on the back would work without having six guides and customers to help load.....


Yeppers. It would like need to be a pretty large truck, and that would be pretty tough to find to fit the needs. Especially some sort of conventional truck. That might be something that doesn't exist without adding some serious bed extension (which could potentially mess up the viability of the lights). Likely an extreme long shot, but a kid can dream though ahahahaha.

I was picturing a winch built hell-for-stout on the headache rack. Two planks for ramps with rollers or perhaps just a couple long pvc pipes for rollers.


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Shooting from the hip my first reaction is to build a ramp that goes up to cab height to store some of the boat above and below the bed to get that much boat on the truck rigged. If you're going to break down if think a sheet metal shop could cheap and easily build some sides for the bed to put a camper shell on to give lots of lockable storage room.


----------



## u2metoo (Jan 15, 2013)

Fly By Night said:


> Shooting from the hip my first reaction is to build a ramp that goes up to cab height to store some of the boat above and below the bed to get that much boat on the truck rigged.


Hmm, that is an option that hadn't crossed my mind. Well played!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I saw a guy with a setup like this once, he had 2 ramps that he hung on the back of the 12 foot flatbed, and a ramp in the bed up to cab height with a small electric winch to pull the boat up the ramps, was a pretty sweet setup until he tried to drive up the Westwater launch ramp empty. It was only a 2WD truck, and he helplessly spun the rear duals until I hooked a strap to him and drug him up the ramp. I confess I wondered about what the boat sticking up over the cab did to the already poor fuel mileage too. 



Flatbeds typically large enough to have a 12 foot bed typically are built on 1 ton chassis trucks, so stiff suspensions, poor fuel mileage on almost all the new ones, be it gas or diesel, and cost a fortune to insure due to the damage all that weigh moving at speed can inflict, not to mention 30 to 35K on a set of 6 tires, brakes at 40K, they are expensive to own, I've had a few of them over the years. 



You might do a cost / benefit analysis, seems that no matter how I look at it, a trailer seems the cheaper and more versatile option, your problem being where to store it. 

There are a lot of boaters in the PHX / FLG area, perhaps sign up to the Central AZ Paddlers club yahoo group [email protected] and making a post seeing if another boater has room to store your rig in a convenient spot for minimal cash outlay?


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/phoenix-2005-international-4300-tow/7044639014.html

Get yourself a flatbed tow truck...


----------



## gdaut (Jul 30, 2019)

If you are going to de-rig and deflate at home, why not just rig and de-rig at the boat ramp, and transport the boat deflated? I rented an 18 foot cat this summer; it was deflated when I picked it up. I was able to fit the deflated tubes, dry box and cooler in the back of my short bed Tacoma (with a truck topper), and strap the frame to the top of truck topper (I have racks up there). The tubes, dry box and cooler were a tight fit, but it was a big box and cooler and a small truck. Seems like any full size truck with a topper would be plenty big.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

It seems like you're letting the tail wag the dog here. If you don't already have a flatbed, what would you spend for one capable of what you're considering, and to use just so you can show up at the ramp rigged and ready? Like gdaut says, why not just spend that time rigging and derigging at the ramps? Maybe all you need is some decent roof racks for the frame and oars and the rest can go in a vehicle.

Good luck with your decision,

-AH


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

mcfarrel said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/phoenix-2005-international-4300-tow/7044639014.html
> 
> Get yourself a flatbed tow truck...



Then you could start a towing business to recoup the cost of running that truck !!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy H. said:


> It seems like you're letting the tail wag the dog here. If you don't already have a flatbed, what would you spend for one capable of what you're considering, and to use just so you can show up at the ramp rigged and ready? Like gdaut says, why not just spend that time rigging and derigging at the ramps? Maybe all you need is some decent roof racks for the frame and oars and the rest can go in a vehicle.
> 
> Good luck with your decision,
> 
> -AH


Come on, I LIKE this thread LOL 



Nothing like over-complicating a situation to make an Engineer happy !!



If it ain't broke, it doesn't have enough features yet !!


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

MNichols said:


> Then you could start a towing business to recoup the cost of running that truck !!!


I was thinking it could be a shuttle service truck... this one truck could take two down to the take out.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

mcfarrel said:


> https://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/cto/d/phoenix-2005-international-4300-tow/7044639014.html
> 
> Get yourself a flatbed tow truck...


MDT's are stupid expensive to work on, especially the post-1996 electronic engines/transmissions. If you can do your own mechanical work, they're not bad...and have a crazy big payload, big axles, good brakes, etc.

Worst thing is that most of them are geared for city use, and 19.5" (fortunately this one appears to have 22.5" tires) will beat your kidneys up.


I used to have a 1989 International uhaul box truck, converted to toyhauler use. it was great. I still miss it about once a year. I've been sorely tempted by some mid-90's Ford crewcab F800's.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

> I've been sorely tempted by some mid-90's Ford crewcab F800's.


The GMC topkick is a much better choice, capacity, ground clearance, engine choices, and you can find them easily around 14k$ with 150k miles...


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't even have this conversation with me, you enabler!

I was thinking the F800 because they often had the 8.3l 6cta Cummins. I don't think I'd go for the 7.8l Brazilian. What engine do you like in the Topkicks? I swapped the Eaton ESO66-7d 7spd o/d trans in place of the stock Spicer direct drive 5-speed and LOVED that trans.

Capacity (engines/transmissions/axles) are largely cook-booked. MDT's are way more modular than Chevy or Ford LDT's that have a ton more proprietary stuff in them.


----------



## u2metoo (Jan 15, 2013)

MNichols said:


> You might do a cost / benefit analysis, seems that no matter how I look at it, a trailer seems the cheaper and more versatile option, your problem being where to store it.


Yep! The cost of running a beast is exactly the input I needed. I have zero experience with larger trucks. It is better to bounce this idea off a forum than spend to much time spinning my wheels. 

I a stealer of ideas of people much more creative than myself. I knew there would likely be somebody out there who use this a flatbed truckasaurus.


----------



## u2metoo (Jan 15, 2013)

MNichols said:


> Come on, I LIKE this thread LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly! ahahahahaha

It seems absurd to even contemplate this scheme, but I was thinking it was worth a shot to bounce this off a this veritable wasteland of information. HA!


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH8pZmUaGu8

this company is from around here. they occasionally show up on craigslist for sale.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds to me like the easiest solution would be to move. I'm sure there are many places in AZ that will let you store a trailer. Forklift your whole life for a gift of a boat. I would do it.

...and then reality sets in (with a whip smacking sound in my head). Wife wouldn't go for that.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Boats and boating have dictated most of our wedding anniversaries (which generally falls on/near Father's Day weekend and the back end of good Lochsa flows and great weather) and several of our family vacations. 


I see no problem with that!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> Don't even have this conversation with me, you enabler!
> 
> I was thinking the F800 because they often had the 8.3l 6cta Cummins. I don't think I'd go for the 7.8l Brazilian. What engine do you like in the Topkicks? I swapped the Eaton ESO66-7d 7spd o/d trans in place of the stock Spicer direct drive 5-speed and LOVED that trans.


Duramax 6600 with an allison, 500 some odd horse and if memory serves 700 ft lb of torque. The Cummins, or a cat are better but the ford they are bolted in is a true POS.. am ambivalent on the trans, as long as it has a split rear if it's a manual 

Capacity (engines/transmissions/axles) are largely cook-booked. MDT's are way more modular than Chevy or Ford LDT's that have a ton more proprietary stuff in them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

If life was simple.

I just read a book by a dude named Mike Horn. His problems of circumnavigation of the planet mostly on foot through two winters north of the arctic circle seem minor by comparison.

Good luck.

Ron


----------



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

The cost of buying another truck insurance and plates seems prohibitive. I think a storage unit, or a renting a place for an open it enclosed trailer is going to make more sense. If you're near q lake maybe there is some covered/ locked secure storage near by that would allow you to store your boat rigged on an open trailer ready to go any minute.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Fly By Night said:


> The cost of buying another truck insurance and plates seems prohibitive. I think a storage unit, or a renting a place for an open it enclosed trailer is going to make more sense. If you're near q lake maybe there is some covered/ locked secure storage near by that would allow you to store your boat rigged on an open trailer ready to go any minute.


That's only if you are silly enough to tag it in CO...I keep my recreation vehicle with OK tags....costs me about $130/year tags and insurance. OK is totally fine with me living in CO and having their tags, just used my in laws address for registration but they mail everything in state...same with my state farm agent, in fact he insures my in state tagged cars too...at a fraction of the local agents....and OK doesn't require trailer registration or tags, but will sell you one for $15 so you won't get hassled if your are out of state.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

And that's why registration costs so much in CO, most of the snowbird Texans, Oklahomans etc that live here but register out of state, effectively stripping CO of the funds it sorely needs to repair the roads deteriorating from tourism and second home owners.. 



If only everyone played by the same rules, it would make it a lot easier on everyone collectively... Gaming the system may be good for you, but hurts everyone else...



Just sayin......


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I hope the people who avoid Colorado taxes are not the people who voted for the lawmakers who enacted said taxes.

Theoretically out of state visitors should be paying sales tax, and property tax on their vacation homes. Don’t you also have fuel tax for roads?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I hope the people who avoid Colorado taxes are not the people who voted for the lawmakers who enacted said taxes.
> 
> Theoretically out of state visitors should be paying sales tax, and property tax on their vacation homes. Don’t you also have fuel tax for roads?



Some of them do, some of them don't, many of them have come here, bought up the rental market and turned it all into short term rentals, I mean, 2000 a month, or 2000 a week rent? I understand why, but that doesn't mean I like what it's doing to the town.


In Colorado, the state gas tax is 22 cents a gallon, but that falls far short of taking care of the cost to fix the roads and bridges. They DO pay property tax, but compared to most other states, it's VERY low, and mainly supports the schools and special districts, not the highways and secondary road maintenance costs.


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

My cousin uses his snowmobile deck to transport his 14' Sotar inflated and mostly rigged on his 3/4 ton dodge.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

wack said:


> My cousin uses his snowmobile deck to transport his 14' Sotar inflated and mostly rigged on his 3/4 ton dodge.


Ahra, Colorado state parks has him beat! They have sled Decks that hydraulically move out of the back of a truck and lower the rest right down into the river LOL. Neat idea, but it I believe five thousand bucks apiece they're a little spendy, but as far as state parks is concerned it's only money and would save back injuries for the River Ranger, having to put those heavy 12 foot day rigged boats up on trailers LOL


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

This is what you really need...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

richp said:


> This is what you really need...



Absolutely, from the school of outreach and overkill LOL


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*I like that.*



richp said:


> This is what you really need...


I see your getting ready to inflat the outriggers and loaded to just go. Is that a 2000 Mack MP7 CH613? I also like the sleeper, that is so cool.


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Or, you could try to rig it the Hualapai way...


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm no expert on those diesel rigs and the only reason I ask is because my uncle use to work for Mack truck, to test drive them after working on one, he would come over to my parents house for a lunch break. One time when he was over, I said that would be a blast to drive, he tossed me the keys and said take it for a spin while he had lunch with my mom and dad, it was so neat. Sometimes he would show up with a truck that had a really decked out sleeper on them, little refrigerators, compacted stoves, etc. they were like miniature apartments and he would let me take them for a spin. He told me they would sell a new truck and they would bring them back in about a year for a tune up and they would show up with around 100, 000 miles on them from long haul trucking, he said they were barely broken in. I guess if they aren't rolling their not making money.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The sled bed idea looks good. might not work for 16' boats.

Regular 8' Flatbed pick up, with 4' hitch receiver extension(s) off the deck. The load isn't much, and you can leave the last 4 feet or so unsupported.

I built a similar rig to support the number behind a large truck camper. We used to with out the camper to shuttle 16 foot raft.

Shown below without the bumper that connects it all.

I haven't made the extra piece of decking that could fill it all in, but have considered it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice job, that would surely work..


----------

